# New Pics of My Bowsprit Tortoises + Setup



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Here are a few pics to show the progression of my setup and my two female BowSprit Tortoises.

1st pic : shows how the setup looked after I first finished building it. Notice the crappy water fall.

2nd pic : shows the other water fall I made, but I did not really like that much.

3rd pic : shows the full setup + the new water fall that I made using different sized rocks.

4th pic : shows a close up of the water fall and one of the tortoises eating a butter cup flower.

5th pic : shows another close up of the tortoises eating.

6th pic : show the full setup from a different angle.

Hope you all like it, tell me what you think of the new setup, thx


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks!! , so do you like the new water fall better?? truthfully?? everyone??? what setup do you guys like better , 1, 2 , 3 ??


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

question: Do the turtles smell?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

(ActivePulse) said:


> Thanks!! , so do you like the new water fall better?? truthfully?? everyone??? what setup do you guys like better , 1, 2 , 3 ??


 #3 looks nicer than the other ones


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is very damned cool. Great job on the housing.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i say number 3


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

as for the question about, do the tortoise smell, not really, the only time it smells is right after they poop in the water, so I try not to let them poop or pee in the water, they are tortoises so they don't need the water, they get all the water from the food that they eat, so the water being there is just really for looks.
thanks to everyone who likes the new setup, I think the 3rd one is nice too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i am so jealous


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

That's a great turtle pen.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thanks everyone , but they are Tortoises







not turtles


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

cool setup



> thanks everyone , but they are Tortoises not turtles


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thx


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

very cool turtle set up. love the aquascaping job too


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

very nice setup my son loves it i had to call him over to show him the pic he has a huge land turtle fascination hoping to find him a small growing turtle/ tortoise soon hopefully one that wont break the bank prob a box turtle


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a 77g tank that would look great right next to the tortoies'









j/j

Nice set up Nick


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol nick, I will keep you informed


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is a pretty cool pen...

it looks like you put a lot of time into it, goodwork


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

............................................................


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> ............................................................


 shred has spoken and given the official one thumb down.


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

thats pimped


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks guys! I am thinking of selling one of them because they are starting to attack each other, they do this by going behind each other and ramming them from behind, its pretty brutel... so I am thinking I should sell one or just separate them.

Because of US costoms and Canadian Customs I can only sell with in Canada! Because they are an Endangered Species I am asking quite a bit for them. PM me if your interested!

Ps. I have already spoken to my costoms people and they said that it is legal to have them in Canada , just not to bring them into the country, so seeing how they are already in the country, its all good.

Pss. this is only a one time deal and I will not be doing this ever again. I just don't have enough room for two setups!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pretty spiffy...i like it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a really nice set-up you created there! Good work


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thank you it was a pretty easy setup to build , it only cost around 150$$ canadian to build


----------

